
Widely used access badge system PremiSys has a hardcoded backdoor - syck
https://www.techspot.com/news/78264-widely-used-access-badge-system-premisys-has-hardcoded.html
======
aaronmdjones
That disclosure timeline is absolutely appalling.

~~~
opless
As are the vulnerabilities.

The locks look like they're a simple target for anyone with a proxmark device
and close proximity to someone with access.

